# scroll saw blade tension



## margin (1 Jul 2010)

Good evening all.
As a struggling self taught scroll sawer, has anyone got any advice on blade tension. I believe the blade should ping like a violin but alas i don't play the violin that is guesswork. I think i vary between too slack which doesn't follow the lines and too tight which just breaks blades especially as i probably feed too fast(operator error). Hoping to take on a new project this weekend if possible & have been advised to find flying dutchman blades. Thanks to all for previous advice but any info welcome.

Regards Margin


----------



## scroller frank (1 Jul 2010)

Hi Margin , 
Ping like violin ? i don't play the violin either !!!!!!!   
just adjust it till it pings , any sort off ping , a nice clear "PING" :lol: not a dull
thud !! if it is too tight and it breaks ,,, not so tight with the next one !!!!!!
are you using round blades ? if so through them away ! and try a no 5 or 7 , and see how you get on with these 
only just got back onto here so i haven't read your posts fully 
what saw do you have , and what are you cutting? if you are using ply or softwood you will be better of with a blade with a few reverse teeth .
i always use reverse tooth blade whatever i cut.
as for cutting to fast , if the blade is flexing much , then it is iether too slack or you are going to fast, to fast will also heat up the blade and wear it out faster, hope some of this helps !!!!! -----Frank------- :roll: :roll:


----------



## margin (1 Jul 2010)

scroller frank":bv2a6xr4 said:


> Hi Margin ,
> Ping like violin ? i don't play the violin either !!!!!!!
> just adjust it till it pings , any sort off ping , a nice clear "PING" :lol: not a dull
> thud !! if it is too tight and it breaks ,,, not so tight with the next one !!!!!!
> ...



I normally get a ping so thought i was right.I usually se spiral blades as was told this would be best. I confess to only using ply from the local hardware shop so also looking for something with a better finish. Apart from that i,m ok. Thank you for your reply.

Regards Margin


----------



## Mike M (2 Jul 2010)

A blade should not move side ways more than 1/8", I think that is about 2 mm. 
Have good tensin is better than not enough. Breaking blades. Most blades have a burr on the right side and it will cut to the right. You have to move your wood some degree to the right to stay on the line. Don't fight this or you will break a lot of blades. Let the blade do the cutting, if you push a little too hard, the blade will start cutting with a bevel. Good speed is better than not enough, when the speed is too low, you have a tendency of pushing too hard.
You van find all this information on my website: mikesworkshop.com.
FD Mike


----------



## hawkinob (2 Jul 2010)

Hi,
Steve - scrollsaw workshop - posted a 'sound' "video" (don't know how else to describe it) on:-
http://scrollsawworkshop.blogspot.com
might need a bit of scrolling around to find it or email Steve - he is very helpful.
Hope it helps.
Bob H.

p.s. 
Mind I'm not sure if the sound bit works with spirals!!!!!!


----------



## margin (2 Jul 2010)

hawkinob":2x5jnocx said:


> Hi,
> Steve - scrollsaw workshop - posted a 'sound' "video" (don't know how else to describe it) on:-
> http://scrollsawworkshop.blogspot.com
> might need a bit of scrolling around to find it or email Steve - he is very helpful.
> ...



Many thanks Hawkinbob, love the web page. I can see me visiting this often.

Regards Margin


----------



## chrispuzzle (4 Jul 2010)

The whole "ping" thing - how high a note, what instrument - depends totally on what sort of blade you use to start with. Like the man said, it just wants to be a clear ringing sound, like you'd get pinging a good quality piece of cut glass with no cracks in it.

I think Mike has it absolutely right when he says you should look at the amount of give in the blade. Also when I have a blade tensioned to my satisfaction I mark off the position with a blob of plasticine on the tensioning knob so I can return to that tension again.


----------



## tigerhellmaker (4 Jul 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pa68Phuw ... 1&index=50


----------

